
KDE Plasma Mobile coming to a Necuno open source mobile phone - jrepinc
https://dot.kde.org/2018/11/29/necuno-mobile-open-phone-plasma-mobile
======
znpy
I wish companies developing these kind of devices would either post a timeline
or straight announce the phone once it's done and available.

